# Please identify this 9mm handgun



## sdawg44 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have an important question, and who better to ask than the experts? I'm working on a short film project for a friend, and we have a replica 9mm handgun that is supposedly a Browning. I'm confused however, because I have fired Brownings and all of them had rounded trigger guards. The gun, which is pictured here, has a jagged trigger guard.

What's the make???


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like a tricked-out Browning High Power. Nice pistol.

Gunny


----------

